# '08 Six13



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

Anyone have pics of their '08 Six13? Black preferably..


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

I saw one at my LBS, the center of the carbon tubes are clear coat! At a distance I thought was a SystemSix due to the larger top and down tubes. But, it lacks the large head tube, so I knew it had to be something else. It's a great looking bike!!!


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

stwok said:


> At a distance I thought was a SystemSix due to the larger top and down tubes.


Did they changed to the CAAD9 tubes?


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Speedy said:


> Did they changed to the CAAD9 tubes?


Yes, the Six13 is now a CAAD9 frame with 2 carbon tube inserts, the top tube and the down tube. From the the looks of those 2 tubes the new frame should have a much stiffer head tube too!


----------



## jmh1981 (Aug 25, 2007)

*08 Six13*

Here ya go. Six13 3. Not black though. The guy at my lbs that sold me the bike stated that this bike is stiffer than any previous Six13. If your curious the bike weighs 17.8 pounds with the water bottle cages and pedals.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

nice!


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

That's a great looking ride jmh!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jmh1981 (Aug 25, 2007)

cbuchanan said:


> That's a great looking ride jmh!! :thumbsup:


Thanks cbuchanan. this is actually my first road bike and i have no complaints so far. have you had a chance to ride the 08' Six13? I saw in your blog that you owned the 05' Six13? maybe you can compare the rides of the two if you have. i cant offer any comparison being that this is the first and only road bike i have ever used. The frame is supposed to be stiffer than previous Six13's.


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

That's a purty bike, alright.


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

Man, making the decision so tough between an 08 six13 and the 08 Cervelo Soloist.


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

bbgobie said:


> Man, making the decision so tough between an 08 six13 and the 08 Cervelo Soloist.


Have you test rode either one yet?


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

bbgobie said:


> Man, making the decision so tough between an 08 six13 and the 08 Cervelo Soloist.


I have a Soloist Team (I assume you're considering the Team and not the Carbon?), and b/f I bought the Soloist I considered the six13 and the CAAD9. Actually I like the CAAD9 better than the six13 since the CAAD9 is stiffer, but it depends on what type of riding you'll
be doing. But ultimately, I chose the Soloist Team, the geometry and fit was better for me, and the aero quality has a bit of an advantage on the flats (a bit, not a lot). I'm so glad I made that choice.


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

7.62 said:


> Have you test rode either one yet?


Was about to buy the Caad9. All I asked for was a bit of a deal since it was end of season. The two bike stores wouldnt do anything except some cheapo plastic pedals. (One of the stores now has it 300 off on their site, 1.5 weeks after I walked out. Would've bought it for that price that day too...) So I held off, and than found out about the 08's pricing. Well Bingo the six13 is now in the price range.

Was going to wait till spring, as its pretty cold here already... Hey, now the Soloist is in price range too, and some great clearence deals.


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

bbgobie said:


> Was about to buy the Caad9. All I asked for was a bit of a deal since it was end of season. The two bike stores wouldnt do anything except some cheapo plastic pedals. (One of the stores now has it 300 off on their site, 1.5 weeks after I walked out. Would've bought it for that price that day too...) So I held off, and than found out about the 08's pricing. Well Bingo the six13 is now in the price range.
> 
> Was going to wait till spring, as its pretty cold here already... Hey, now the Soloist is in price range too, and some great clearence deals.


I'm on the same boat as you. The CAAD9 ('07 model) Six13 and Soloist Team have been on my list for some time now. I'm thinking of going with the Team since it may suit my needs later. I'm considering trying out ITT.


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

You are in the same boat as me exactly. I might be interested in trying short triathalons, and I've always felt like TT are the ultimate in bike racing.

The 08 Soloist with the Ultegra SL grouppo to help with weight problem makes things tough as well...


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

bbgobie said:


> You are in the same boat as me exactly. I might be interested in trying short triathalons, and I've always felt like TT are the ultimate in bike racing.
> 
> The 08 Soloist with the Ultegra SL grouppo to help with weight problem makes things tough as well...


lol This is funny. I was going to start training for tri's months ago just to see how it would work for me but a sprained ankle from almost crashing while mtbiking set me back.


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

7.62 said:


> lol This is funny. I was going to start training for tri's months ago just to see how it would work for me but a sprained ankle from almost crashing while mtbiking set me back.


Do you also MTB mainly?

I got into the road thing because its too hard to hit the trails after work.


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

bbgobie said:


> Do you also MTB mainly?
> 
> I got into the road thing because its too hard to hit the trails after work.


I started out mtbiking. Mainly in the Santa Monica Mtns and the Nature Center in Santa Clarita. But the road bug hit some time ago. Now I do mainly road on my mtbike with slicks. I still mtbike when I have the chance.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

jmh1981 said:


> Thanks cbuchanan. this is actually my first road bike and i have no complaints so far. have you had a chance to ride the 08' Six13? I saw in your blog that you owned the 05' Six13? maybe you can compare the rides of the two if you have. i cant offer any comparison being that this is the first and only road bike i have ever used. The frame is supposed to be stiffer than previous Six13's.


I have not yet had the chance to ride an '08 but like you, I have no complaints about my '05. I also have heard that the '08 is stiffer due to some changes in the headtube area. :thumbsup:


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

jmh1981 said:


> Here ya go. Six13 3. Not black though. The guy at my lbs that sold me the bike stated that this bike is stiffer than any previous Six13. If your curious the bike weighs 17.8 pounds with the water bottle cages and pedals.


That is a nice setup. I was tempted to get that bike, but went System instead. I see you upgraded the seatpost. Is the Control tech one of the ligher posts available today? Does it seem comfortable?


----------



## Jbird (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice. Looks better than stock photos. I need to upgrade from my (old) Caad 7. 
Enjoy the ride !


----------

